# How to Download Archived Items / Books to Kindle App for iTouch / iPhone



## nobody_important (Jul 9, 2010)

I've yet to figure out how to download archived items / books to Kindle apps for iTouch / iPhone.  Can somebody tell me how?  Amazon Kindle Help / FAQ wasn't very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

From the app's Home page, click Archived items, then click on the book you want to download.


----------



## nobody_important (Jul 9, 2010)

I clicked on Kindle app and went to "home" but I don't see any button for Archived Items....  (Or are we not talking about the same "home"?)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps you have not registered it to your Amazon account yet?

I am right now looking at my old 3G iphone, and on my home screen I have a list of books that are already downloaded. If I scroll down on that list, below some previously downloaded items is the Archive Items list. Perhaps that is where yours are hiding?

There are a few different versions of the app out there. Without knowing which version is being used, it is hard to accurately determine what the problem may be.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the Kindle App hasnt been registered to your Amazon account as Pidgeon mentioned.  It gets confusing switching from itunes accounts to Amazon accounts etc


----------



## nobody_important (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmm.  Mine's registered. Let me go play with it some more and see if I can find the button.  It's really confusing. (or maybe it's just me...?)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said in my last post... depending on the version you have on your device, there may not be an actual button.


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

Just scroll all the way down on your home screen (Recent or Title is the same) and you'll see "Archived Items' after the last book.


----------

